# Beams



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

They want these beams toned darker. 

I better start practicing.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

There's a church here in town like that. I always used to think what a nightmare it would be to have to paint or stain them. Have fun.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

This has been our go-to product for years. 

https://www.shellac.net/shading-glazing-stain.html

It dries quckly and is compatible with every top coat we've tried.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gough said:


> This has been our go-to product for years.
> 
> https://www.shellac.net/shading-glazing-stain.html
> 
> It dries quckly and is compatible with every top coat we've tried.


Thanks. I will be making up some samples. I will try it out.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Why not just use Minwax Polyshades? (Heehee.)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PACman said:


> Why not just use Minwax Polyshades? (Heehee.)


I teach a finishing class for the students in the furniture program at the local university. The instructor and I joke about making up a poster featuring a photo of a can of Polyshades...with a big red circle and a slash through it.

"Polyshades- not even once."


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gough said:


> This has been our go-to product for years.
> 
> https://www.shellac.net/shading-glazing-stain.html
> 
> It dries quckly and is compatible with every top coat we've tried.


Are you spraying this product?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

epretot said:


> Are you spraying this product?


No. We typically apply it by brush, then blend it with either a badger blender or an or-hair brush.


----------

